# Solved: Cannot scan after upgrade to Windows 7



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

I upgraded my desktop to Windows 7 Ultimate from Windows XP Professional. One of my machines, a Canon ImageClass MF6530, worked perfectly under XP. We use it as a copy machine, to scan documents and to occasionally print. After the upgrade, I can print to the machine without any problems. However, I cannot scan. Every attempt I make, I get the following error messages:

"Cannot communicate with scanner. Cable may be disconnected or scanner may be turned off. Check status. Scanner driver will be quitted."

and, when I click "OK":

"Cannot open the scanner. The scanner is not active or in use by another application."

I have downloaded the latest drivers and software for this machine from Canon. I have unplugged the printer from my machine, uninstalled all the software and drivers, restarted my computer, reinstalled the software and drivers, reconnected the printer. All to no avail. I have checked all the settings I can find for this machine. It shows up in Device Manager which says it is working properly. However, it will nor scan a document, ANY document.

I really do not want to purchase a standalone scanner, but if that is what it takes to handle legal size documents, then I will have no choice. However, does anyone have any suggestions for troubleshooting this before I go out and spend money?

Thanks.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Welcome to Windows 7

If you can't find support for your printer here -> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/windows-7/en-us/default.aspx
Then you will have to buy a replacement. I had to do the same 6 months ago.


----------



## aliasme (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is the direct link to download the software you need from Canon:

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=335&modelid=13170

From what I can determine, that driver file will work with either the 64-bit or 32-bit version of Win7. I got the Canon link directly from a Microsoft page:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...rinters & Scanners&sc=Multifunction&os=32-bit

Good luck; hope the driver installation works without a hitch.


----------



## slawless (Jul 11, 2002)

you could also try going into device manager and deleting the printer and scanner unplug the scanner/printer from the computer.. restart... install latest drivers and then plug in scanner/printer.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Is the scanner connected directly to your computer or is it networked (either connected to a router or another computer on your network)? Win 7 does not access networked scanners not physically attached to the win 7 computer.


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank all of you for your replies. 

The machine is connected directly to my computer via usb cable.

I've downloaded the latest drivers from Canon.

I've unplugged the machine from my computer and deleted the printer and the drivers, reinstalled the software and drivers and reconnected the machine. It still will not scan.

However, I will attempt to do this one more time to see if it resolves the situation. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Update.

I unplugged the machine from the computer.
I removed the machine from Printers and Devices.
I uninstalled Canon MF Toolbox 4.9.
I uninstalled Canon MF6500.
I went into Regedit and removed Canon ScanGear.
I rebooted the computer.
I reinstalled the Canon MF6500 software and drivers.
I reinstalled Canon MF Toolbox 4.9.
I reconnected the machine to my computer.
Windows found the hardware and reinstalled the drivers.
I rebooted the computer.
I still cannot scan. I still receive the same message.

I have the original installation disc. I am going to uninstall everything one more time and reinstall using the original media to see if that solves the problem. If that does not, I am going to figure out how to run in XP Mode to see if that solves the problem.

I'll keep everyone posted.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

Second Update.

I'm not sure how I did it, but I solved the problem. Here are the steps I took.

Unplugged the printer from the computer.
Uninstalled the printer and all the drivers.
Uninstalled all the software.
Searched the registry and deleted every reference to the printer and to ScanGear.
Rebooted.
Downloaded and installed Windows XP Mode and Windows Virtual Machine.
Installed the printer and scanner software in XP Mode. (Didn't work)
Connected the printer. (XP Mode still did not detect the hardware)
Disconnected the printer.
Installed the printer software (drivers only) from the original installation disc in Windows 7.
Reconnected the printer.
Opened Printers and Devices.
Right clicked the printer and clicked on start scan.
Scanned blank document from glass. Canceled importing.
Scanned document from ADF. Canceled importing after scan.
Installed the Canon MF Toolbox 4.9 from downloaded location.
Scanned document from ADF.
Everything worked!!!!!!!
Deleted scanned test document.
Problem solved.

Thanks again for your replies and assistance.


----------



## aliasme (Jul 17, 2010)

Glad to know you got the scanner working properly; of course, it shouldn't have been that difficult to accomplish, but what would Windows be without problems?

Linux.


----------



## pachicat (Nov 11, 2003)

True. My upgrade was, for the most part, painless. I had an initial problem with my sound which I was able to solve after posting on a Windows tech forum. This problem with the scanner was the last glitch to be solved. It's not that I didn't have other scanners, but this one handles legal size paper, and in my profession, that is a necessity.


----------



## aliasme (Jul 17, 2010)

Alls well that ends well; best wishes to you and yours.


----------

